# Busco competencias roboticas internacionales.



## METALLICA (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola a totos, soy un estudiante de ingenieria electronica colombiano, mi grupo de trabajo y yo estamos interesados en participar en una competencia robotica internacional apoyados pur nuestra universidad que considera que estamos en condiciones de hacer competencia internacional. Si alguno tiene informacion de competencias roboticas en su pais o ciudad (que no sea en Colombia) por favor, enviarmela por mp o dejar links en una respuesta. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## charly_lex (Ene 26, 2010)

www.minirobotica.org  en unos dias estara activa

concurso nacional e internacional de minirobotica en México


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 28, 2010)

Averigua por robogames se que son en USA y que el nivel es bastante alto


----------



## charly_lex (Feb 4, 2010)

www.minirobotica.org.mx

ya esta activa la pagina... y cree me este evento es de buena altura.


----------



## THE ONE ANDRES (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola compañero, estoy buscando tambien competencias roboticas, aca te dejo lo que en la media hora de busqueda llevo, 

http://www.fing.edu.uy/inco/eventos/sumo.uy/

http://robotica.elo.utfsm.cl/competencia/?s=introduccion

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=375


----------



## Icepick (Jul 10, 2010)

Interesante el de Sparkfun, encontré esta que también es muy chevere tiene buenos referentes espero sirva , también soy de Barranquilla en que universidad estudias THE ONE ANDRES ? 

http://robotica.elo.utfsm.cl/competencia/


----------



## FeeeR (Jul 10, 2010)

Aqui tienes por argentina que ya se esta por venir:

http://www.grsbahiablanca.com.ar/compe_2010.htm


----------



## THE ONE ANDRES (Jul 14, 2010)

Icepick dijo:


> Interesante el de Sparkfun, encontré esta que también es muy chevere tiene buenos referentes espero sirva , también soy de Barranquilla en que universidad estudias THE ONE ANDRES ?
> 
> http://robotica.elo.utfsm.cl/competencia/


Soy de la CUC...


----------



## mrblackjack (Jul 14, 2010)

Jeje a comerse el mundo no???
suerte ante todo


----------



## THE ONE ANDRES (Jul 21, 2010)

Bueno, acá dejo la lista de las competencias roboticas internacionales que encontre y de ahi no voy mas... jejeje

Espero que les sirva y que sigamos teniendo la cultura de compartir el conocimiento y no quedarselos para unos pocos...

Saludes...

http://www.fing.edu.uy/inco/eventos/sumo.uy/

http://robotica.elo.utfsm.cl/competencia/?s=introduccion

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=375

http://axxon.com.ar/not/162/c-1620157.htm

http://www.robogames.net/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robo_One
http://www.robo-one.com/

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocup
http://www.robocup.org/

http://www.vexrobotics.com/competition
http://www.fundacionglobal.org/

http://www.warbotsxtreme.com/

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqAjrbr

http://intercon2010.org/robotica_inscripciones.php

http://www.kanturobot.blogspot.com/

http://wroperu.com.pe/2010/03/18/participa-en-la-ii-olimpiada-nacional-de-robotica/

http://www.wroboto.org/
http://translate.google.com.co/tran...://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Robot_Olympiad

http://ciep.ing.uaslp.mx/amrob/

http://science.howstuffworks.com/fr...ews.htm&url=http://www.eurobot.org/index.html

http://botleague.net/

http://www.festo-didactic.com/es-es...petition.htm?fbid=ZXMuZXMuNTQ3LjE0LjE2LjM5MzI

http://www.robotbooks.com/battlebots.htm

http://www.robotics.org.np/

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/photo/2007-05/17/content_874200.htm

http://it.china-embassy.org/ita/kjhz/t203662.htm

http://english.cctv.com/20091107/102324.shtml

http://www.battlebots.com/BattleBots.com/Home/Home.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/BattleBots

http://www.fira.net/

http://www.lapampa.edu.ar:4040/acyt/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=322

Olimpiadas internacionales para robots humanoides china

http://torneorobotica.info/

http://robotica.elo.utfsm.cl/competencia/

http://www.grsbahiablanca.com.ar/compe_2010.htm


----------

